# Movie Game



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Post a movie title in the next order, alphabetical order only.

A: Arlington Road

when the alphabet is over, start the list from A again!
*
DO NOT REPEAT THE SAME MOVIE!*


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

bad boys


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

catch me if u can


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

debbie does dallas


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

deliverance


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

oops

evil dead


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

fahrenheit 911


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

gilgi jlo


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

happy gilmore


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

independence day


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

indescent proposal


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i am sam


----------



## chromeflames (Jun 17, 2004)

j and silent bob


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

joe dirt


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

kingpin


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lord of the rings.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lord of the rings


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

matrix


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

notting hill


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Powder.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Rush hour


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Scarface


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

terminator


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Underworld


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

vanilla sky


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Willow


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

xxx


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

you got served


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Youngblood

EDIT: Doh! Ya beat me to it


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

zoolander


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Now what?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

start over.

A?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

sure why not


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Above the Law


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Anchorman


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

blade


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Bollywood?

EDIT: your to fast


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

cone-heads


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

cold mountain


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Dangerous Minds


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Enemy of the State


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Get Carter


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Hardball


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Independence Day


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Itallian job

EDIT:


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Jerry MaGuire


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Labyrinth


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Mambo Italiano


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

New Guy


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Lonald said:


> Itallian job
> 
> EDIT:


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

old school


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

pi


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Quest For Camelot


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

road trip


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

shallow hal


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Teaching Mrs Tingle


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Urban Legend


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

there should no more then 2 multiple posts in a row or something


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

sounds good, sorry, lol


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

go ahead with v


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Vanhelsing


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

West Side Story


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

x-files movie


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Xenon does Debby









Hey, ya never know


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lol. You've Got Mail


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Zero Effect


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

well im done for the night, lol, lata


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

ternitzer said:


> well im done for the night, lol, lata


 I think we played this game long enough. Time for other people to take a crack at it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Zoolander


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

american pie


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ternitzer said:


> x-files movie


 ternitzer..the point of the game is to go one by one...not post for ten straight times..lets other play...


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

breakfast club


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Cheech 'n Chong


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Die hard


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Elephant Man


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Final Fantasy


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Green Mile


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

High Noon


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i, robot.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Jurassic Park III


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Kill Bill


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Leaving Las Vegas.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Matrix

edit: whoops, i just saw that one was already used.. so in case we can't use same movie twice - Minority Report


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

national lampoons christmas vacation


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Poltergeist.

Dont use the same movie twice.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh..my bad









"Q" the movie


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i know i shouldnt of done everyone one in a row, i just got tired of waitin 5 min, so i put another


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

are we on r?

raging bull


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

spider man 2


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Twister


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

until the end of the world


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

van wilder(sp)(national lampoons)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

X-men


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

jewels you missed W

so for "W" i will say warriors


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Zoolander!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> jewels you missed W
> 
> so for "W" i will say warriors


 oh sh*t... you know what hapenned.. I thought you covered both V and W when you said Van Wilder..


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

alien VS predator


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> > jewels you missed W
> ...










its alright everyone makes mistakes one time or another


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ineedchanna said:


> Zoolander!


 if one mroe person lists ZOOLANDER for 'Z' I am going to


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bill and teds excellent adventure


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

carry


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Donnie Brasco


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

enter the dragon??


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fight Club


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

(the)god father


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

high strung


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

indepedence day


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Juice


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Killer Clowns from Outer Space


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

labryinth


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Menace II Society


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Neverending Story, The


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"O"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Piranha Fury's Mouse Vid :rasp:

Pearl Harbor


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Edit: damnit, CK beat me to it

Queen of the Damned


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

The Stand


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Time to kill


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

under dogs...is that even a movie??


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

seharebo said:


> Killer Clowns from Outer Space










holy sh*t man thats the best movie ever


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Van Helsing


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

wild things


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

x-men


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

You've got mail....

(sorry, all i could think of)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

umm....

oh, I know.. . Zoolander !


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> umm....
> 
> oh, I know.. . Zoolander !


 damn right zoolander!!!
















Start over at A:

Anger Management


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

staying with Adam Sandler:

Big Daddy


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DON'T BE A MENACE TO SOUTH CENTRAL WHILE DRINKING YOUR JUICE IN THE HOOD !!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

DANGEROUS MINDS


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> DANGEROUS MINDS


 what gives, man ? I already did D, we're on E


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Empire


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Funny Farm


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

sorry dude,couldnt help myself

E.T


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Freddy got fingered

edit: Godfather II


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

F=forest gump


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> F=forest gump


 you're all kinds of late with every post


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hellraiser


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm gonna git you, Sucka.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> > F=forest gump
> ...


 i know,by the time it loads up im begind you..damn it :laugh:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

incredible hulk


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Jerk, The


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> umm....
> 
> oh, I know.. . Zoolander !


 I will kill you.

JUMANJI!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

knights tale


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Live and let die


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

2 I's and 2 J's.. I'ma let y'all sort this mess out for now.. LOL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Loser


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

mighty joe young


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

.....No Retreat No Surrender


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sonofabitch...PULP FICTION


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> sonofabitch...PULP FICTION


 Hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

queen of the dammed


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Queen of the damned is the only movie that starts with a Q and Zoolander is the only one that starts with a Z


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

resident evil


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Queen of the damned is the only movie that starts with a Q and Zoolander is the only one that starts with a Z


 Quest, The - starring Jean claude van damme

Revenge of the nerds


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Sid and Nancy


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Time After Time


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

U-571


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Van Helsing


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

what about bob


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Xanadu


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yoyo


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Zoolan er Zorro the Gay Blade


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

art of war


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

The Boondock Saints


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

carrie


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

donny darko


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

edward sissorhands


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

friday the 13th


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

godzilla


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

happy gilmore


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

insomina


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

jackass the movie


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

kpax


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

lake placid


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen, The Fabulous Stains


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Money talks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neverending Story


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

one, the


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Platoon


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

Quiz Show


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Requiem for a Dream (







)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Spaceballs


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Too wong fu thanks for everything Julie Newmar


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> Spaceballs


*_Use the Schwartzzzzz....._*
















U-573 (or something...)


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

vulgar


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Spaceballs
> ...


 U571
I haven't even seen that one yet

Valentino


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Dammit, 
Waiting for Gufmann


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

wild wild west

*X-Files the movie*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

X-Men 2


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

young frankenstine


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Zapped!!!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

at close range


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

bad boys


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bowling for columbine



> *Use the Schwartzzzzz.....*


lint speed ahead!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

calito's way


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

casablanca


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

driver


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

E.T.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Gothika


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Halloween


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Ichi the killer


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Jurassic Park


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

pee wees big adventure


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

:laugh: kangaroo jack


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Monty Python: The Quest for the Holy Grail

Stinky english!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

National security


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Outsiders, The


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

perfect pie
also what happend to L??


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

poison ivy


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Quasarmans deception


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Quagmire!

dont even know if thats a movie, but i'm goign to skip to S:

Star Wars Episode 3: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

top gun


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

unforgiven


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

vampire hunter D


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

W

(W is the Mark of Death ) 1974


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

x-mas vacation


----------

